# Green apples and sheep.



## Beekissed (Jun 23, 2009)

I had previously read that apple seeds from green apples were toxic to sheep.  Can anyone tell me if they have had experience with this and what signs would one see if this were to happen?


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 23, 2009)

It's been awhile since we've had sheep, but if I recall correctly, ours were pastured in a pen where there were several apple trees.  From time to time, there would be windfalls, and the sheep would eat them with no ill effects.  Now we have cows in that same pasture, and they also eat green apples, some from the lower branches, and the apples that fall to the ground.  No problems!


----------



## username taken (Jun 24, 2009)

I had heard that too, but I know my sheep, cattle, goats and rabbits have all eaten apples whole, seeds and all, for years, and no one has ever gotten sick


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 24, 2009)

I think it's the quantity eaten.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 24, 2009)

I know apple seeds contain a smidge of arsenic, but one would have to save up the seeds....or feed waste from a cider mill.....to have a problem.

Don't know nuthin' 'bout sheep, though!


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 24, 2009)

They are having a field day on green apple drops but do not seem the worse for wear.  I would think the green apples would be a good purge and a big ol' shot of Vit. C, wouldn't they?  

Thanks, y'all!  Just checking in case they came down with some symptom I could link to eating the apples.


----------



## jenn (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi there. Just found this place and am new to this sheep thing but this is what I found on green seeds from apples-all parts are very dangerous; contains hydrocyanic acid. How are your sheep doing? I see its been awhile since anyone added anything to this post.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Jenn,

WELCOME to the Herd!  

I am pretty new to sheep too, and mine live in my 1 acre yard.  Within the yard is our apple, pear, plum and cherry orchard.  We are just getting ripe apples on some of our trees.  I have noticed that my sheep love the apple leaves (so do the bunnies), I have not noticed them chowing on the fallen apples yet.  

My LGD dogs do love to eat the fallen apples though...and the rest go to the horses.

I'm glad you bumped up this thread, I am going to keep an eye on my sheep and the apples now...I might have to fence off the orchard. :/


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 31, 2009)

Other than looking like they are severely preggers, they are doing great!  Shiney, glossy coats where they don't wear wool, bright eyes, hungry and cute.  They are eating apples like there is no tomorrow, competing with my apple addicted dog and my bottle calf.  

They are not preggers, BTW!    They are just roly-poly fat girls who follow me around for treats, fight the dog for apples and are picking my garden clean of any and all leaves.  

They have healthy poops, have a lot of hop in their step and seem to be decidedly NOT poisoned by the huge amounts of apples ingested.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Bee, I feel better now.

I love your siggy line!


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought that it was appropriate!     As soon as I get a good pic of Black Betty, I'm going to turn her into my avatar for this forum.  I need to update my look on this site!

I'm really pleased with how this site is developing, aren't you?


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 31, 2009)

Very much so!  It seems like all of a sudden people "flocked" to this site and joined in the conversation.


----------



## jenn (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow thats great because we have an apple tree right next to our penned area and I have been worried about the apples accidentally getting into them.  Like I said I am new at this and all I have is what I have been able to find on line and let me tell you that isn't much at all!!  My girls did lambs for 4-H this year and we fell in love with them so much we found an ad for 3 ewes for sale and we went and looked at them and then bought 2. Well we thought they were ewes and when we got them home we flipped the one in question and low and be hold it was a weather!!  With a years worth of wool on them there was no way to tell till you flipped them. The guy felt bad and gave us the other one. Well he had them running with his ram ALL summer and he was such a  he said they couldn't be preg and I argued that with him but anyway we get the 3rd home and she has utters about the size of softballs!!  They are getting sheared this weekend so we can see just exactly what we are dealing with. Our luck the other one is preg also. But at least the weather was a bonus cuz he's freezer meat.

I will definitely be joining conversations  I need all the advice I can get!!!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, Jenn!  

 I'm new to the sheep game myself, but have been doing research for a long time before choosing the breed I have now.  I'm learning as I go and find that I lean towards the Joel Salatin take on livestock husbandry.  It is working well for all my animals and particularly for my young sheep.  Time is the real proof, though, and this will be an interesting year!

Love the sheep, though!


----------

